

New free stonesoup eCookbook - simple 5 ingredient recipes - imurray
http://thestonesoup.com/blog/2011/07/a-new-free-ecookbookthe-best-of-stonesoup/

======
imurray
An update to a popular submission a year ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1449117>

